# Idle adjustment



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

so we just had our first major snowfall of the year and i finally got to take the blower out to stretch her legs. After running it for a little over an hr i found that it wasnt idling as high as it was last year. So i connected my multi meter with rpm pick up and itnis idling 300-325rmp lower than factory spec. 

So my question is.... There is an adjuster screw on the throttle lever which allows me to raise and lower the rpm. But if by adjusting this will i also have to adjust the governor or will this adjust with it?

Its a 2013 Toro 928 OHXE (38801) with 265cc R-Tek engine


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The screw down at the carburetor is just a throttle stop and will not affect the governor.


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Perfect thats. Just making sure i wouldn't mess with anything except rpm level


----------

